# Problema compi-fusion

## lordkarolus

Ho installato compiz-fusion da portage solo che quando lo avvio da compiz-start perdo i bordi e non riesco a farglieli prendere in alcun modo...(emerald --replace) come posso fare?

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

c'e' una discussione su questo forum 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566882.html

ti consiglio di dare una lettura , posta anche la tua configurazione  :Smile: 

----------

## lordkarolus

ho già guardato quella discussione ma non riesco a risolvere nulla...ora mi si avvia compiz però invece che farmi delle ombre mi fai dei bordi bianchi...e ho questo warning

```

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

```

il mio xorg è questo

```

Section "Files"

    # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

    # By default, Mandrake 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

    # the X server to render fonts.

    #FontPath "unix/:-1"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/aquafont"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/hunkyfonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Crtl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse doesn't work

    #DontZoom # disable <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

    #Option  "Xinerama"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "dri"

    Load "drm"

    Load "GLcore"

#    Load "v4l"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx"

    Load "synaptics"

#    Load "record"

#    Load "agpgart"

EndSection

Section "DRI" 

    Mode 0666 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "en_US"

    Option "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "FW-Mouse"

#    Driver "evdev"

#    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

#    Option "Device" "/dev/input/fwmouse"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "touchpad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.12"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.24"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0020"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "LCD"

    VendorName "Generic"

    ModelName "lcd"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device0"

    Driver "i810"

    Option "DPMS"

    Screen   0 

Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier      "screen0" 

    Device          "device0" 

    Monitor         "LCD" 

    DefaultDepth    24 

    SubSection "Display" 

        Depth     16 

        Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

 

    SubSection "Display" 

        Depth     24 

        Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1"

    Screen 0 "screen0" 0 0

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

    Option "Composite" "true" 

EndSection

```

----------

## riverdragon

La migliore opzione per far andare compiz-fusion è installare la fusion-icon, nella discussione che ti ha linkato manwhe trovi l'ebuild da copiare nel tuo overlay locale, è semplice e immediato. Io ho fatto così e non ho nessun problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> La migliore opzione per far andare compiz-fusion è installare la fusion-icon, nella discussione che ti ha linkato manwhe trovi l'ebuild da copiare nel tuo overlay locale, è semplice e immediato. Io ho fatto così e non ho nessun problema.

 

Concordo pienamente, fusion-icon è ottimo. Inoltre er quanto riguarda i bordi bisogna dare un'occhiata anche al Windows Decorator.. che sia attivo prima di tutto.

Per la fusion-icon devi far sì che si avvii ad ogni avvio di kde.. ma anche di questo se ne è parlato nell'altra discussione.

ciao

----------

## spillo

ciao, io invece ho un problema diverso...

quando avvio compiz esso parte senza problemi e manifesta anche una discreta fluidità, peccato però che venfanp creati dei bordi ad ogni menu e pannello, che rendono il tutto davvero insopportabile (uno screen). usavo su ubuntu la versione 0.3 di compiz (quando era ancora un progetto a sè) e funzionava benone benchè xorg non fosse configurato ad hoc come quello attuale, che credo di aver riscritto discretamente:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
> 
>     SubSection  "extmod"
> ...

 

qualcuno è in grado di dirmi come tentare di risolvere? le impostazioni in Device credo siano adatte, ho provato anche ad alternarle, cancellarle, editarle, ma nada, il risultato è lo stesso. Le prime due mi servono piu che altro per sfruttare il meglio possibile la scheda, anche se sinceramente a volte gli fps risultano maggiori, a volte no, ma credo sia irrilevante in quanto sono stringhe che potrò adattare in base alle mie esigenze.

 *Quote:*   

>     Option	"AGPMode"		"4"
> 
>     Option	"EnablePageFlip"	"True"
> 
>     Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
> ...

 

Mi sono già assicurato che i bordi non fossero qualche effetto particolare impostato da compiz stesso. il file che uso per avviare compiz è questo:

 *Quote:*   

> if [ ! -x /usr/bin/glxinfo ]; then
> 
> 	echo "glxinfo not found, please install mesa-progs."
> 
> 	exit -1
> ...

 

----------

## spillo

un altro screen per capire meglio la situazione... http://bp2.blogger.com/_j--Rhjzc_-c/R-BsUEnsHII/AAAAAAAAAUI/JuWyXOeMoJg/s1600-h/Schermata.png

nessuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## spillo

ho risolto, come pensavo era un problema di ombre. per rimediare sono entrato nelle configurazioni del gestore finestre di compiz ed ho impostato le voci  Decoration windows e Shadow windows a Normal piuttosto che a Any

----------

